# iPad mini sperren lassen



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo ich hab da ein Problem und zwar:

Schon etwas länger her! Meine Ex-Freundin hat mein iPad und will es nicht raus geben. Das ding ich würde es ja mir zurück holen nur war es eine Fernbeziehung von 450Km und ich fahre nicht 900KM an einem Tag für mein iPad.  Sie weigert sich einfach warum auch immer mir das Teil zurück zu geben, ich hab ihr auch gedroht das teil Sperren zu lassen! Nur sie hat den Karton, aber keine Rechnung die läuft auf meinem Namen! Als das iPad damals noch in meinem Besitzt war hab ich es mal mit meiner APPLE-ID registriert. Ich hab jetzt keine Seriennummer vom iPad -.- Könnte man die bei Apple einsehen lassen? bzw gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Seriennummer rausfinden zu können damit die beim Support das Teil endlich sperren damit sie es mir raus gibt?


----------



## XAbix (31. Mai 2014)

Melde es als gestohlen bei der Polizei, oder droh deiner ex Freundin damit.. Dan zum Apple store der registriert die Dan als gestohlen und den Rest erledigt das Internet


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2014)

Aber wie finde ich die Seriennummer raus? Mein Supportprofil Geht gerade nicht :/ könnte ich darauf mir anzeigen lassen das ich mal ein iPad damit aktiviert habe? Also zum aller ersten mal eingeschaltet + iTunes Aktivierung? Ohne Seriennummer komme ich ja nicht weit ....


----------



## XAbix (31. Mai 2014)

Hast du mit Kreditkarte bezahlt ??  Wenn ja kannst auch zum Apple store gehen und nachfragen , bzw wurde ich apple Hotline mal anrufen die haben mehr Einblick auf das




Aber wie gesagt , Versuch ihr mit Polizei und gestohlen melden zu drohen normal werden da alle bisschen vorsichtiger


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2014)

Glaub das ist der egal.  Nein das ding ist ich hab das Damals Online per Nachname gekauft, aber nicht bei Apple sondern bei Gamingoase  Sollte nicht normal die Seriennummer auf der Rechnung vorhanden sein?


----------



## XAbix (31. Mai 2014)

Ups... Aber ich glaube das ist egal wo man das kauft ...   Sobald du ein Apple gerät auf deine id hast hinterlasst du spuren .. :-/.  Normal sollte auf der Rechnung eine Serien Nummer sein ja ..





So hab gerade kontrolliert , bei Apple ist die serial Nummer und alles auf der Rechnung ..

Hast du evtll Einsicht auf Deine bestell History bei den Laden wo du eingekauft hast ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2014)

Ja habe denen ne Email geschrieben das ich unbedingt ne Rechnungskopie brauche mit Seriennummer. Das heißt erstmal warten -.- Hab meiner Ex jetzt auch geschrieben. Ob ich MEIN iPad zurück bekomme oder wirklich mit der Polizei ankommen muss...


----------



## XAbix (31. Mai 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ja habe denen ne Email geschrieben das ich unbedingt ne Rechnungskopie brauche mit Seriennummer. Das heißt erstmal warten -.- Hab meiner Ex jetzt auch geschrieben. Ob ich MEIN iPad zurück bekomme oder wirklich mit der Polizei ankommen muss...




Das ist ja schon mal was...

Ich würde ihr mit "Diebstahl" Anzeige drohen ..
Das kommt besser


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2014)

Gibt es denn eigentlich keine Möglichkeit, mal meine Geräte anzuzeigen, die mal auf meiner Apple ID liefen? Über Find mein iPhone wird zwar mein iPad angezeigt als offline weil sie ihre Apple ID nutzt, aber keine Seriennummer -.-


----------



## XAbix (31. Mai 2014)

Tjo wenn sie ihre Apple id nutzt ist's sowieso shit... Weil das kann Dan auch sein das sie dir das iPad abgekauft hat.. Also so zumindest kann sie das bringen...

Und ganz ehrlich wer macht den bitte einen Kaufvertrag bei einem Tablett ..


Auf was plädiert sie den das sie glaub es behalten zu dürfen ???

Einfach weils lustig ist ?


----------



## Minga_Bua (31. Mai 2014)

Versuch schriftlich aus ihr rauszukitzeln das sie es aus irgendwelchen Gründen behält. Es sollte ersichtlich sein das sie zugibt es sei nicht ihr Eigentum aber sie behält es aus Rache oder sowas.
Dann ab zur Polizei und Unterschlagungsanzeige.


----------



## kalkone (31. Mai 2014)

Wenn dein iPad noch mit deiner Apple ID läuft is es ganz einfach. 
Such dir jemand mit einem iPhone oder iPad (vielleicht geht es sogar online über einem pc,hab es aber noch garnicht getestet) und lad dir die App "mein iPhone" runter. Damit kann der, der sich mit seiner ID anmeldet, seine iOS Geräte sehen, orten, sperren lassen, oder sogar komplett löschen lassen. Ich weis aber nicht wie sich das ganze bei Geräten ohne GPS Modul verhält. Mein iPhone und iPad haben beide eins. 

Viel erfolg


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2014)

XAbix schrieb:


> Tjo wenn sie ihre Apple id nutzt ist's sowieso shit... Weil das kann Dan auch sein das sie dir das iPad abgekauft hat.. Also so zumindest kann sie das bringen...
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich wer macht den bitte einen Kaufvertrag bei einem Tablett ..
> 
> ...


 

Naja ich denke es klingt glaubwürdiger das, wenn ich sage es auf meinem Namen läuft ich die Rechnung habe und es ihr nur geliehen hat und schon hatte sie es samt Karton für sich beansprucht, was auch in der Beziehung okay war aber jetzt wo es nichts mehr ist nicht mehr lustig ist das sie es behält... soll sie erstmal beweisen das es ein "Geschenk" war, laut ihrere Meinung


----------



## XAbix (31. Mai 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Naja ich denke es klingt glaubwürdiger das, wenn ich sage es auf meinem Namen läuft ich die Rechnung habe und es ihr nur geliehen hat und schon hatte sie es samt Karton für sich beansprucht, was auch in der Beziehung okay war aber jetzt wo es nichts mehr ist nicht mehr lustig ist das sie es behält... soll sie erstmal beweisen das es ein "Geschenk" war, laut ihrere Meinung




Aber beides ist schwer zu beweisen ...


Ich an deiner Stelle, wurde die Rechnungskopie beantragen , mal Apple Hotline anrufen und ggf. Polizei als gestohlen melden


----------



## Abductee (31. Mai 2014)

Ein netter Brief vom Anwalt mit dem Hinweis auf die Rechnungskopie sollte reichen.
Muss nicht gleich immer die Polizei sein.
Ein guter Rechtsschutz macht so ein Schreiben gratis.


----------



## Pommesbunker (31. Mai 2014)

Ich würde auch erstmal nen Schreiben vom Anwalt schicken, wirkt oft Wunder


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Mai 2014)

Das erste was ich gemacht habe ist, ihr noch mal geschrieben, entweder sie gibts oder ich komm halt anders auf sie zu... Sobald ich die Seriennummer habe rufe ich bei Apple an und lass das teil erstmal sperren! Ist sowas aber auch wieder rückgängig? Wenn ich es erstmal nicht haben kann soll sie davon nichts haben... Kommt es so weit gehe ich halt zum Anwalt


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Juni 2014)

Für die die es Interessiert, Ich hab ihr jetzt mit nem Anwalt gedroht erstmal, erst hat sie sich geweigert und kam mit der Geschenkt Geschichte an. Doch als ich das mit dem Anwalt erwähnt habe meinte sie "ich kann es dir erst in einer Woche schicken" Wohl doch weich geworden  ich hab ihr jetzt ne Frist von 1 Woche und gesagt wenn nichts passiert. Wird mein Anwalt dich eben dazu auffordern  jetzt hoffen wir mal das sie nichts vor hat


----------



## XAbix (1. Juni 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Für die die es Interessiert, Ich hab ihr jetzt mit nem Anwalt gedroht erstmal, erst hat sie sich geweigert und kam mit der Geschenkt Geschichte an. Doch als ich das mit dem Anwalt erwähnt habe meinte sie "ich kann es dir erst in einer Woche schicken" Wohl doch weich geworden  ich hab ihr jetzt ne Frist von 1 Woche und gesagt wenn nichts passiert. Wird mein Anwalt dich eben dazu auffordern  jetzt hoffen wir mal das sie nichts vor hat



Good luck


----------

